# Howdy From Kentucky



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi folks, Andy here from Northern Kentucky. My wife and I purchased our 2012 Outback 280RS last September, after many years of camping in a pup. We absolutely love our Outback. We found a campground a little southeast of Indianapolis and have a seasonal spot there, where we spend 2-3 weekends a month, but plan on taking it out on a few other trips as well. 
Look forward to learning more from everyone here. Thanks!


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Welcome to the group. I've only been here a short time, but have learned a lot.


----------



## AKCamper (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome to Outbackers, we are new also and just love our 2012 280RS, the dogs love it also, they get to sleep in the cargo area.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!









There are lots of great people, and lots of good information, on this site! Glad you've joined us!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

atomlinson said:


> Hi folks, Andy here from Northern Kentucky. My wife and I purchased our 2012 Outback 280RS last September, after many years of camping in a pup. We absolutely love our Outback. We found a campground a little southeast of Indianapolis and have a seasonal spot there, where we spend 2-3 weekends a month, but plan on taking it out on a few other trips as well.
> Look forward to learning more from everyone here. Thanks!


Were from Northern Kentucky too....Welcome !


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! That campground southeast of Indy, is it in Brown county? We love southern Indiana camping. Spring Mill is a great State park in that area.


----------



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

hoosier steve said:


> Welcome! That campground southeast of Indy, is it in Brown county? We love southern Indiana camping. Spring Mill is a great State park in that area.


No, it's actually in Decatur County. Hidden Paradise Campground in St. Paul.


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

I have heard of that, is it nice? I might have to try it this year, only a 2.5hr. drive for me.


----------



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice place. Nice and quiet, and easy to get to. Just 4 miles off the exit off of I-74. They don't have a pool, but they have a lake to swim in that has the inflatable slide and trampoline, and the Flatrock River runs along the campground, which is great for tubing, rafting, fishing, etc. Check them out: www.hiddenparadise.info


----------



## V1VRV2 (May 25, 2012)

Have you ever camped at Lake Nolin? Very nice campground that we visited often when we lived in Louisville.

Lake Nolin


----------



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

joeymac said:


> Hi folks, Andy here from Northern Kentucky. My wife and I purchased our 2012 Outback 280RS last September, after many years of camping in a pup. We absolutely love our Outback. We found a campground a little southeast of Indianapolis and have a seasonal spot there, where we spend 2-3 weekends a month, but plan on taking it out on a few other trips as well.
> Look forward to learning more from everyone here. Thanks!


Were from Northern Kentucky too....Welcome !
[/quote]
Thanks, neighbor!


----------



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

V1VRV2 said:


> Have you ever camped at Lake Nolin? Very nice campground that we visited often when we lived in Louisville.
> 
> Lake Nolin


Can't say we've ever camped there before. Looks like a great place though!


----------

